# Havanese breeder in Oregon?



## chinapete

Hello everyone,

My last experience with a local breeder was a bit of a disappointment, mainly because the puppy I saw on the breeder's website was not the one I was shown, and wasn't any longer available ... It was an unfortunate mix-up ...

I'm renewing my search with renewed hope ... If you know a reputable breeder in the Portland, Oregon area, or one that is a reasonable drive from there, please let me know ... If you don't want to provide details here, please PM me ...

Thank you!

ps: It is my impression that puppies should not be crated and shipped; if that is not true, then I could broaden my search area a little, but again, not too far from northern Oregon ...


----------



## MarinaGirl

Yes, having your puppy shipped is not recommended. Is driving an option for you outside of Portland? There are a number of good breeders in Washington, Oregon, and Northern California if you're open to driving more than an hour from home.


----------



## chinapete

I don't mind a longer drive, I am more concerned that the puppy will be in a crate for more than a couple of hours ... It's likely I'll be traveling alone and there won't be anyone to comfort her for long stretches, although with good luck she'll sleep the entire way!


----------



## krandall

chinapete said:


> I don't mind a longer drive, I am more concerned that the puppy will be in a crate for more than a couple of hours ... It's likely I'll be traveling alone and there won't be anyone to comfort her for long stretches, although with good luck she'll sleep the entire way!


When I got Kodi, he was in a (soft sided)crate for 2 hours from the breeder to the airport, then through the airports and the flight, then for another hour + car ride from the airport to home. He did fine. We stopped shortly before the airport to let him potty, and put him down on a big pee pad in the second airport to give him the chance to potty again. But mostly he just slept.


----------



## chinapete

Thanks, krandall, it's encouraging to hear about different ways to bring a puppy home ... A soft-sided crate also sounds like a good idea ...


----------



## Tom King

There is a Havanese club in the PNW. Find their website, and contact some of those breeders.


----------



## Heather's

We flew from Ottawa Canada to San Francisco with Scout. He made the trip in a soft sided Sherpa carrier. It was an extra long trip because my husband said he knew how to get to the airport We missed our nonstop flight to SF and had to wait two hours for a flight to New Jersey with another two hour lay over before our SF flight. It was an extremely long day for a little puppy. I brought along a stainless dish so he could have water. He did just great tucked under the seat and slept pretty much the whole day. This a picture of our little guy waiting for a flight.


----------



## chinapete

What a little beauty ... I'm beginning to understand that if I travel far to pick up a puppy, she'll be rested and I'll be exhausted


----------



## Suzi

This has a list of some breeders in oregon. Denise of dream land farms is the president of the club. she can help you. Their is also a show coming up to meet most of the club members. http://oregonhavaneseclub.weebly.com/member-list.html


----------



## chinapete

Thank you for the link, Suzi ...


----------



## krandall

chinapete said:


> What a little beauty ... I'm beginning to understand that if I travel far to pick up a puppy, she'll be rested and I'll be exhausted


ound: That about sums it up. But you'll just be getting yourself in the groove for the first few weeks&#8230; It's almost like having a human infant in the house! ound:


----------



## chinapete

I'll have to revive my parenting skills, such as they were  

A few years ago, as I held my newly-born grandson, and more recently as I cuddled a three-week-old puppy in the palm of a hand, I was reminded how tiny they are, and how large I must have seemed to them ...


----------



## StarrLhasa

In case you want to extend your search to Washington, this is the website of the Cascade Havanese Club - http://cascadehavanese.org/2.html, but your Oregon club has lots of reputable breeders, so you may be happy staying closer to home.


----------



## chinapete

Thanks, Starr, for the very useful link, I was looking at a Washington breeder's site just this morning ...


----------



## StarrLhasa

I just received an email from the Oregon Trail Havanese Club that their next meeting will be on February 7th at 1 pm in Sherwood, OR

OREGON TRAIL HAVANESE CLUB

GROOMING WORKSHOP AND CLUB MEETING

February 7th 1 pm Sherwood Or

Everyone welcome

Contact Denise Bernt for directions and RSVP

[email protected]


----------



## chinapete

Great, thanks!


----------



## prettysmartchic

Did you find a breeder Chinapete? I have a breeder here in Washington State (quite a drive but really great) who does all the right things and is really concerned with quality homes. I haven't been able to get hold of Caryn for some reason, but my Parker came from her and he's such a great dog that it's a shame he didn't sire at least one litter -- he's pretty great and a true show-stopper. Now in total transparency, because I can't get hold of Caryn after several messages, I'm throwing in the towel and looking for another breeder perhaps in Vancouver or Portland&#8230; but if you can get on Caryn's list - she and her husband are soooo good to you.

Caryn McGuire - www.mcguireslovablehavanese.com


----------



## chinapete

Hi prettysmartchic,

Thank you so much ...

I found Moji a week before Valentine's Day, her breeder also is in Washington and fortunately agreed to drive half the distance to meet me ... 

I'll keep Caryn in mind and will be sure to recommend her ...


----------



## prettysmartchic

No - stick to the person who met you. I think that there are many good breeders in WA State and you obviously met someone awesome.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Just want to encourage new members to pick up your puppy in person and not meet somewhere on the road or have iher/him shipped. It's critical to see what kind of environment your puppy is being raised in so you can back out if there are red flags. A big red flag are breeders that won't let you visit in person.


----------



## Liz K

chinapete said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My last experience with a local breeder was a bit of a disappointment, mainly because the puppy I saw on the breeder's website was not the one I was shown, and wasn't any longer available ... It was an unfortunate mix-up ...
> 
> I'm renewing my search with renewed hope ... If you know a reputable breeder in the Portland, Oregon area, or one that is a reasonable drive from there, please let me know ... If you don't want to provide details here, please PM me ...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ps: It is my impression that puppies should not be crated and shipped; if that is not true, then I could broaden my search area a little, but again, not too far from northern Oregon ...


May I ask if you ever found a good Havanese breeder nearby?


----------



## chinapete

Hi Liz, the breeder was in Walla Walla, a long way from Portland... I've since lost contact... Moji now is almost seven years old, and back then, it was hard to find a good breeder nearby... I was out walking Moji recently and met someone who had a Havanese puppy, when I asked if it took a while to find one, she said it didn't, but we didn't talk about the breeder... I hope you are successful in your search, Moji is such a joy, everyone loves her!...


----------



## Liz K

chinapete said:


> Hi Liz, the breeder was in Walla Walla, a long way from Portland... I've since lost contact... Moji now is almost seven years old, and back then, it was hard to find a good breeder nearby... I was out walking Moji recently and met someone who had a Havanese puppy, when I asked if it took a while to find one, she said it didn't, but we didn't talk about the breeder... I hope you are successful in your search, Moji is such a joy, everyone loves her!...


Thanks so much for your reply. I've been looking for a Hav for awhile but the reputable breeders seem to have long wait lists. We said goodbye to our little Hav last summer and I miss having a joyful spirit around. I just discovered this forum so will keep looking instate and out. I'm pretty much ready to go anywhere.😀 If anyone has any suggestions out there please let me know. My preference is for a female but I am having heavy withdrawel symptoms. Thank you.


----------



## krandall

Liz K said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I've been looking for a Hav for awhile but the reputable breeders seem to have long wait lists. We said goodbye to our little Hav last summer and I miss having a joyful spirit around. I just discovered this forum so will keep looking instate and out. I'm pretty much ready to go anywhere.😀 If anyone has any suggestions out there please let me know. My preference is for a female but I am having heavy withdrawel symptoms. Thank you.


I am sorry to tell you that a pretty standard wait period after getting on a waiting list with a good breeder anywhere in the country is likely to be 6-12 months. It is POSSIBLE to get lucky and be in the right place at right time and have it happen faster, but if you want a quality puppy, (and I do NOT mean a “show puppy”, I mean a well bred puppy, properly raised, from health tested parents) that is a pretty average wait time.


----------



## Liz K

krandall said:


> I am sorry to tell you that a pretty standard wait period after getting on a waiting list with a good breeder anywhere in the country is likely to be 6-12 months. It is POSSIBLE to get lucky and be in the right place at right time and have it happen faster, but if you want a quality puppy, (and I do NOT mean a “show puppy”, I mean a well bred puppy, properly raised, from health tested parents) that is a pretty average wait time.


Thank you for your response. I appreciate the information.


----------



## JazzWife

krandall said:


> When I got Kodi, he was in a (soft sided)crate for 2 hours from the breeder to the airport, then through the airports and the flight, then for another hour + car ride from the airport to home. He did fine. We stopped shortly before the airport to let him potty, and put him down on a big pee pad in the second airport to give him the chance to potty again. But mostly he just slept.


 Phew! I'm actually glad to hear of Kodi's travel experience. In eight days, Tatum will have his own long trip and knowing that sleep may be his go-to, gives me comfort. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! Thanks, Karen!


----------



## krandall

JazzWife said:


> Phew! I'm actually glad to hear of Kodi's travel experience. In eight days, Tatum will have his own long trip and knowing that sleep may be his go-to, gives me comfort. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! Thanks, Karen!


Pixel had the same long trip and did just as well too! ❤


----------

